# Man-made cow’s milk may soon be a reality: Moo-Free!



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2014)

Biohackers Ryan Pandya and Perumal Gandhi are working on crafting a plant-based concoction that’s nearly identical in makeup to what’s found in grocery milk.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs.../16/man-made-cows-milk-may-soon-be-a-reality/


----------



## rkunsaw (Oct 26, 2014)

YUK, I'll stick with cow juice. Man made "foods" are the cause of the rapid rise of obesity, diabetes, and other health problems in the world today. Consume them at your own risk.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 26, 2014)

About on a par with oleomargarine which I NEVER eat .....knowingly.


----------



## Pappy (Oct 26, 2014)

All the cats in the world will starve to death.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 26, 2014)

That's the last straw!


----------

